# Cougarizing the Heretic



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just got a new toy, a LY brand G10 Chinese shooter.










It's very nice, but it got me thinking; I could shoot flatbands from it (sorry Sifu danny).

I also had a bit of a dilemma. What frame should I bring on my upcoming trip this weekend? I want to bring the Core or the Shootist for accuracy, or the Heretic which was designed specifically for the trip. I want to bring the new Chinese slingshot too. And the Carbon T1 would be fun.

Well, I have the ideal compromise. I modded The Heretic to shoot tubes. I simply drilled a hole in the fork tips and cut a triangle slot to slip the tubes in.










And of course, I can still shoot with flatbands tied it over the top.










Surprisingly, it works very well with looped flat bands.










Here's a selection of bands that can be shot with this frame. Only the Hunter Bands (and Tex-Shooter bands, etc.) would need tying. The loops do not. This would also work with big tubes mounted with a the ball-in-hole method.










The frame is currently polished, because I needed to mod the slingshot and you're not meant to over-coat or touch up Gun Kote. Maybe I'll coat it before the trip. There are no fixings, so it's a quick and easy job.

This slotting method obviously wouldn't work with a wooden frame, as you cut away 2/3 of the fork width.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi where did you get the g10 slingshot?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

SSF member danny.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Its a funny lil catty!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

G10 is more brittle than the zinc slingshot.
So it just for review, don't take the serious shot with it


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> G10 is more brittle than the zinc slingshot.
> So it just for review, don't take the serious shot with it


I don't know where you got that info. G-10 is extremely strong. It's far stronger than wood, Micarta, Lexan. I've made structural parts .04" and thinner out of G10. I'd rate a 3/4" G10 frame over the same pattern in 1/8" 316 stainless steel anyday.

Anyway, this thread isn't about LY brand G10 frames, it's about modding a steel plate frame to shoot loops as well as conventional flatbands.


----------

